# رسومات هندسية لشقق سكنية



## eng.samir1 (28 يونيو 2012)

احضرت لكم اليوم مجموعة من الرسومات الهندسية لتخطيط مجموعة من المساحات المختلفة من 100 متر الي 200 متر مفيدة جدا للاستفادة منها في اعمالكم واحتياجاتكم .

من امثلتها....



​يمكنك تحميل اكثر من 80 نموج من الوحدات السكنية جميعها في ملف واحد تستطيع تحميلة مباشرة من هذا الرابط وبحجم قياسي صغير

 رسومات هندسية لوحدات سكنية مختلفة

 اتمني ان يكون مفيدا لكم

 تحياتي جمال بيتك


----------



## م الخواض (28 يونيو 2012)

اين الرابط


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .. ملف جميل جدا


----------



## El_Gabalawy (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد حسين مصطفى (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (29 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## eng.samir1 (29 يونيو 2012)

يشرفنا مروركم يا اخواني


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (29 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا ممكن التحميل على رابط ميديا لانوا بيطلع عندي الصفحه محجوبه


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى حميده (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (30 سبتمبر 2012)

وين الرابط


----------



## marwan86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Thank u


----------



## محمد رواقه (23 أبريل 2014)

مشكور اخي على الملف الجميل


----------



## ali_mahmod151 (23 أبريل 2014)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## انس عبدالله (23 أبريل 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ziad kh (23 أبريل 2014)

لرابط لا يعمل
ا


----------



## fatehelroom (22 يوليو 2014)

ممكن رابط تحميل اخر لان روابط التحميل الموجودة مش شغاله


----------



## fatehelroom (22 يوليو 2014)

الرابط مش شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال ممكن رابط اخر شكرا


----------



## moneb (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fatehelroom (23 يوليو 2014)

طب ممكن يا بشمهندسين اللى حمل الملف ينزله على رابط موقع الخليج او اى رابط اخر


----------



## tarekrashed (23 يوليو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن مونش (25 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير​


----------

